# B&W Challenge: Editing Special DRAMATIZE



## gk fotografie (Oct 17, 2020)

Welome!

The B&W Challenge is a fun thing, no competition and no prizes. Every digital photographer and film photographer can participate in this weekly challenge with as many photos as desired. Feel free to enter the world of black & white photography!

_Editing Special 2: DRAMATIZE

First convert an old or new photo to black & white. It might be useful to start with an image of a landscape with a beautiful cloudy sky or an image with modern office buildings with lots of glass windows. What can you do to dramatize a photo? Think of adding noise/grain, darkening skies and clouds or perhaps adding a cloudy sky or lightning, bleaching out highlights or creating extremely dark areas in a photo, perhaps use gradient or other effect filters. Let your imagination run wild, try to apply elements from previous B&W challenges, such as double exposure or converting images as b&w negatives. Please, show both the original and edited photo, so everyone can see the changes made and enjoy the final result._

Have fun!


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 17, 2020)

Just enjoying the fluffy snow


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 17, 2020)

Original and dramatic edit


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Oct 18, 2020)

Original


 

Dramatized


----------



## johngpt (Oct 18, 2020)

.


----------



## gk fotografie (Oct 20, 2020)

View attachment 199089
(in camera B&W)

View attachment 199088


----------



## gk fotografie (Oct 20, 2020)

View attachment 199095
View attachment 199096


----------



## 407370 (Oct 20, 2020)

Never done a competition before but here goes......

Start:


 
James Bond Island bear Phuket.

A few minutes with Luminar added a new sky / enhanced the greenery / picked out a few highlights. Work in progress:




And a final BW conversion:


----------



## waday (Oct 20, 2020)

These are all great. GK, I really like the plane one! Very dramatic!

here’s one from a while ago and the new processing:




Ocean City MD-64 by Wade, on Flickr




Push and Pull by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## smithdan (Oct 20, 2020)

About 2 weeks ago spent a morning taking some pix of a friend's lovingly restored '64 Mustang.  Most were colour digital shots.  Here's one from a G.B. Kershaw 420 on HP5.  First one off the scanner, second after a trip through NIK Analog Efex.


----------



## smithdan (Oct 20, 2020)

...and bringing photography back to the 21st century,


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 21, 2020)

Edited in Topaz Adjust using the ink and paper effect.  

orig



_CAT8482-2 by SharonCat..., on Flickr

final



Ink and paper - Topaz Adjust by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## smithdan (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## 407370 (Oct 22, 2020)

I could not resist doing another one.

Before:




After

removed Dave
cloned out some elements
HDR
Tone mapped up the wazoo
Massively increased contrast


----------



## johngpt (Oct 22, 2020)

bridge through the brush

.
And the color version from which it was edited





.


----------



## smithdan (Oct 22, 2020)

..one I did awhile back,  hope that's OK..
Quick snap of Billy wanting to bring his late evening snack inside because it was raining.


 


Conversion, edits and "flash eye" fix in elements 9, card surround and text in Fotor (free version).  Used this to send some Xmas $$ to the kids that year.


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## waday (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## 407370 (Oct 23, 2020)

ok this is the last 1. I only do this to be sociable......
Before:


 

During:


 

After:


----------



## smithdan (Oct 23, 2020)

Snowy day timekiller...

Unmolested,


 

and with some help from Silver Efex and Elements 9


----------

